# Rayman Origins



## Death Certificate (Sep 29, 2011)

Collector's Edition revealed


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOPdPccFvRk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just thinking to myself  yesterday "what happened to the rayman platformers".


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 1, 2011)

This new trailer is fantastic, 2D platformers are still alive !
I already preordered my 360 collector's edition on Amazon.fr, I'm very impatient.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I was just thinking to myself  yesterday "what happened to the rayman platformers".



Me too, well, not yesterday but before. ._. 

This looks good though.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 25, 2011)

So who liked this game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2011)

Loved it. I think this is the first time where i found a platformer's underwater levels to be fun rather than tolerable.

Also this game is sexualized as all shit. Those fucking french, man.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 27, 2011)

It's AWESOME! What else can I say?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

This game wasn't that big here was it?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm surprised they ubisoft managed to make a great prequel game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2012)

i think this is supposed to be a sequel if i am not mistaken.. don't the let name fool you like it fooled me..


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 2, 2012)

I swear to God, I'm burning houses if rabbids mini games come back.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 23, 2012)

*Rayman Origins 2 confirmed through Ubisoft survey*

?The sequel to Rayman Origins will feature brand new settings: legendary worlds filled with castles, vampires, ghosts, Greek Gods, or dragons?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

Played the demo a little while ago. LOVE this game. Wished my PS3 wasn't being all pissy and broken. Would definitely buy this.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> i think this is supposed to be a sequel if i am not mistaken.. don't the let name fool you like it fooled me..



The name is self-explanatory. This is the origin of Rayman and the start of it all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> “The sequel to Rayman Origins will feature brand new settings: legendary worlds filled with castles, vampires, ghosts, Greek Gods, or dragons”











Furious George said:


> Played the demo a little while ago. LOVE this game. Wished my PS3 wasn't being all pissy and broken. Would definitely buy this.



come on man.. its a sin not to play this.. 


on another serious note; the sequel better have online co-op..

@DedValve 

pretty sure i read somewhere that they scrapped the origins settings but still had the name..


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 27, 2012)

Trailer and re-named to Rayman Legends


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2012)

WiiU? Dafuq? 

better have it in PS3


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

Well yeah, that's  the implication to when they put up on the screen in the trailer, "EXCLUSIVE WII U CONTENT".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 27, 2012)

i didn't see the whole trailer yet back then.. i did now.. my bad..


----------



## Naruto (Apr 27, 2012)

The trailer is fantastic.


----------

